
Ask HN: How would you measure quality of a site like HN? - thestumbler
What metrics would you want to look at?  What would success look like?<p>Honesty might be one aspect - What % of posts and comments are undisclosedly by bots. 
Who the site is tuned for.
What % of the links that you clicked on, were worth your time.
What % of the links that you didn&#x27;t click on, due to the description or title, would have been worth your time.
======
Retr0spectrum
Primarily, the quality of discussion. This is difficult to quantify,
especially if you want to do it algorithmically.

